# Trans problem i think



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i don't know if this issue has anything to do with being tuned. But all day yesterday and all day today when stopping at a traffic light and in drive eco mode the car starts to "bump" kinda like someone just tapped me in the back. Like i am shifting from park to drive and drive to park like the car jumps a lil. It does it 10 of 20 times when stopped at a light. the longer the light the more it dose it. i am not on a hill or doing anything funny. just sitting there with my foot on the brake. if i shift to park it stops or into natural. if it has something to do with the tune please tell me the next step. if not i will take it to my dealer just don't know if i should flash back to stock before i go!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> i don't know if this issue has anything to do with being tuned. But all day yesterday and all day today when stopping at a traffic light and in drive eco mode the car starts to "bump" kinda like someone just tapped me in the back. Like i am shifting from park to drive and drive to park like the car jumps a lil. It does it 10 of 20 times when stopped at a light. the longer the light the more it dose it. i am not on a hill or doing anything funny. just sitting there with my foot on the brake. if i shift to park it stops or into natural. if it has something to do with the tune please tell me the next step. if not i will take it to my dealer just don't know if i should flash back to stock before i go!



You people who make these modifications to your cars while they are still under factory warranty are *VERY* brave! Don't you realize that the dealer is looking for ANYTHING to deny a warranty claim by blaming YOU for altering your car. Good luck. BTW- I have experienced this on several occasions also. I, too, thought someone hit me from behind when it happened, but NO ONE was behind me!  This car does a lot of little weird erratic things that a dealer will NEVER find because they are erratic and inconsistent!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

How about flashing back to stock to see if the car still does it first?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ok so i tried to data log on the way home and it did not do it very bad at all. i did not take the tune out but will be doing that next. its like the feature that shifts our auto car into neutral at a traffic light went crazy. it would just shift back and forth. shift into park and it stops. shift back and it starts again. but now on the way home it really did not do it but did down shift into first very hard every time i stopped!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

drove the car around for over an hour with the tune still in and did not have any problems???????:question: still going to take the tune out cause the car goes tomorrow for the axles to be replaced for the new PI. so i will tell them what had happen and see if they find anything. this car just has so many lil things that trick you up...it always somthing. so of you have no problems at all and some are on there second trans or clutch...what the....!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i have noticed all day yesterday that when ever i stopped and after the car was fully stopped i could feel a "bump" in the trans. like it shifted out of gear and into neutral. but now when that would happen the car would slip...when i would go to pull out the car would act like it was in neutral...i could rev all the was to 3,000 rpm and the car would not move and than all of the sudden it would drop into gear and i would burn out. it did this 3 times so i drove straight home and tuned back to "stock". went and drove the car 53 miles and it has not done it at ALL. not even the lil "bump" i would feel when i was fully stopped. Any help please


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> i have noticed all day yesterday that when ever i stopped and after the car was fully stopped i could feel a "bump" in the trans. like it shifted out of gear and into neutral. but now when that would happen the car would slip...when i would go to pull out the car would act like it was in neutral...i could rev all the was to 3,000 rpm and the car would not move and than all of the sudden it would drop into gear and i would burn out. it did this 3 times so i drove straight home and tuned back to "stock". went and drove the car 53 miles and it has not done it at ALL. not even the lil "bump" i would feel when i was fully stopped. Any help please




smorey78,
Have you been able to have your dealer look into this for you? I would like you to keep me posted on your progress with this. If you would like me to open a service request for you with GM please send me a PM with your contact information, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

